# Atomic Betty, Reportedly Australia's Biggest Snake, Gets Weigh-In After Dieting



## Fuscus (Jan 6, 2012)

And my wife thinks my coastals are too big
Atomic Betty, Reportedly Australia's Biggest Snake, Gets Weigh-In After Dieting (VIDEO)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2012)

just a reticulated python in australian zoo.......no big deal.
would love to see a coastal that size though:lol:


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 6, 2012)

I highly recommend people like the australian reptile park on Facebook. They have some interesting updates. Yesterday they uploaded some pics of them wrestling an alligator which had climbed the first of two fences around the alligator pond. Good for a laugh.


----------

